
A Map of Human History, Hidden in DNA - ernesto95
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170420-map-human-history-hidden-in-dna-john-novembre-interview/
======
a-smith
Actually and Factually there are blood tests now that can identify each of the
many virus's a individual has been subjected to. Of those 40yrs and older
Americans, many of those recorded would be those the USA Gov Bioweapons tests
across many USA Metro areas would show up as well, confirming yes you were hit
and infected by those USA Gov bioweapons tests that went on for nearly 20yrs
subjecting all American citizens to various bioweapons sprays, cultures and
virus's.

